# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Άλλη] Πρόβλημα μς ψυγείο Frigidaire

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Γειά σας  Εχω πρόβλημα με μια ντουλάπα Frigidaire παλιά. Ανοιξα μια μέρα τον καταψύκτη και διαπίστωσα ότι είχε ξεπαγώσει τα πάντα  στην περιοχή...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

